# i dont know what kind of rabbit she is!



## bunnymommy91 (Jan 7, 2019)

My family and i adopted the White female rabbit, i am not sure what breed she is. All i know is last night we discovered she was given to us pregnant. we where not prepared whatsoever so she gave birth in her cage. Can we move the babies? 

please help me figure out what kind of rabbit she is!!!


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 7, 2019)

Hard to tell from the pictures but if she has very soft short fur then she may be rex or rex mix or mini rex or mini rex mix. if around 4 pounds then mini rex or mini rex mix if at or above 10.5 then rex mix.
First I would separate each rabbit from each other. so the mom doesn't get stressed out and the other one might kill them. Also, you shouldn't be giving them that big of a carrot, they are high in sugar and 1 or 2 baby carrots each is all they should have and it should not be the main diet, pellets, and bunny safe veggies and small amounts of treats. Yes, you can move the babies get a cardboard box and fill it with straw and most likely the mom pulled fur so put that in there and place the babies in the box and put them in the cage with the mom. Also after the babies are weaned and the other bunny is put back in with her. Are they both female or are they female and male? they also need to be spayed and/or neutered to prevent more unexpected litters or fighting.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 7, 2019)

Also how long have you had them?


----------



## bunnymommy91 (Jan 7, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> Hard to tell from the pictures but if she has very soft short fur then she may be rex or rex mix or mini rex or mini rex mix. if around 4 pounds then mini rex or mini rex mix if at or above 10.5 then rex mix.
> First I would separate each rabbit from each other. so the mom doesn't get stressed out and the other one might kill them. Also, you shouldn't be giving them that big of a carrot, they are high in sugar and 1 or 2 baby carrots each is all they should have and it should not be the main diet, pellets, and bunny safe veggies and small amounts of treats. Yes, you can move the babies get a cardboard box and fill it with straw and most likely the mom pulled fur so put that in there and place the babies in the box and put them in the cage with the mom. Also after the babies are weaned and the other bunny is put back in with her. Are they both female or are they female and male? they also need to be spayed and/or neutered to prevent more unexpected litters or fighting.


Okay so would my best bet be to move the dad into another cage and add a box into the one they are in now? Thank you for the advice the rabbits are female and male


----------



## Preitler (Jan 7, 2019)

bunnymommy91 said:


> Can we move the babies?




Why? Where is the nest, and what does it look like? If it's not a good nest you can add hay around and under it, but I wouldn't move it if not necessary - like if it's in the litterbox she's still using.

What she needs now is rest , privacy and lots of food, meddling with her, the kits or the nest can be stress, apart from checking if all kits are alive after 1 or 2 days I would avoid moving it if there isn't a very good reason for it. At least for 3, 4 days, until it is sure the kits are fed and ok.

I would seperate the buck right now. You might be lucky and he isn't old enough and didn't impregnate her right again.


----------



## bunnymommy91 (Jan 7, 2019)

So the nest is in the corner of the cage. there is bedding, hay and fur that she took off herself before giving birth last night. four of the babies have been in the same spot huddled and laying together meanwhile the other one has made its way onto the other side of the cage and burrows itsself inside of the bedding. would my best bet be to add more hay and stuff? I am getting another cage tonight for the male, is it true they have to be close or will he be okay in another cage away from her and the kits?


----------



## bunnymommy91 (Jan 7, 2019)

the male we have had for a couple months, the female we adopted 11 days ago.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 8, 2019)

If you have any babies that get away from the rest of the litter move them back so they won't get cold. If you are trying to bond them or if they already are then put him in a separate cage right next to hers. I would say where they can still see each other. Yes, add a box to the one they were born in to prevent added stress. If the mom is comfortable with you then it won't stress her if you move them to a box in the same cage. Also if you want to bond them they HAVE to be spayed and neutered or most of the time it will not work there will be a lot of sexual aggression. Therefore fighting. So get them both fixed before reintroducing. And you won't have any more unwanted bunnies


----------



## Ava martin (Jan 29, 2019)

she could be a rex how much does she weight


----------

